# 2015 New Years Resolutions?



## MannDude (Dec 23, 2014)

Almost time for us to come up with resolutions for the new year that we may or may not (statistically though, do not) keep for an entire year. What things are you going to work on in 2015? Quitting smoking? Losing weight? Saving more money? Finish a project? Start a new hobby?

All I really want to do in 2015 is _cook_ more, which in turn will likely help me eat better/healthier. Which should help me lose a bit of softness gathered around the edges from a year of sitting at a desk when combined with an effort to exercise a bit more.

In 2014 I quit smoking, though it wasn't my first attempt or even kicked at the beginning of the year but I did eventually kick the habit. So I'm hoping I can develop better cooking habits and spend more time in the kitchen doing things like preparing multiple meals at once and cooking food that can also be re-heated later for easier consumption and to avoid eating fast food or making pre-packaged meals or kits that aren't very good or healthy.

What about you?


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 23, 2014)

My new year's resolution is to be more patient with people who ask me stupid questions about computers.

Seriously, that's my resolution.  I am pledging to not reply to my relatives with LMGTFY links.  I promise to repeat the same freaking instructions for unzipping a .zip full of pics I put on Dropbox.  I will try my best to explain that you can't send your 320x240 cell phone pics to Walgreen's and expect a quality 8x10.  I will even be nice when aunts call me from their home phone and are in a panic because "all the icons on my iphone suddenly started wiggling and there are Xs on all of them!" and I will try to resist the urge to tell them that hackers have taken control of their phones.

I'm telling people I can't possibly keep this up for long and made fade down the stretch, so form an orderly queue and get your questions in early...

(I really am serious about this.  When I was younger I was more patient.)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 23, 2014)

Getting rid of my sobriety problem.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 23, 2014)

My new year's resolution is to limit the amount of time spent on work.

Looking to this year my long hours had an average peak of 55 hours per week.

Something I want to change.


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 23, 2014)

My New Years resolution is quite simple, stop ordering pizza once a week.


----------



## mojeda (Dec 23, 2014)

Buy more servers, then wonder why I have so many, do nothing about it.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 23, 2014)

To increase my Gun Collection and lose additional weight.


----------



## Nick (Dec 24, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> To increase my Gun Collection and lose additional weight.



'merica.


----------



## drmike (Dec 24, 2014)

Joshua-Epic said:


> My New Years resolution is quite simple, stop ordering pizza once a week.


You should start making your own at home.  Was doing that for a few years after I moved from big city and had local choices which are horrendous.  Lately fallen back to local choices (which are still horrendous).   Keeps tempting me to open a tiny pizza place just so I eat better and crush local yo-yo's and their sawdust cheese and who knows what in the dough.



Aldryic C said:


> Getting rid of my sobriety problem.


Sobriety isn't a problem.  Need to make more use of your non sober time   Drinks and fire, drinks and firearms, drinks and science 

Going to be the annual lots more blubber loss intents.  Folks around here should set up some fitness / weigh loss challenge and give rewards to a worthy charity.   Might save some lives, learn a lot and in process help some group that is actually doing something worthy...

and...

I left out my own New Years failures.

1. Make better use of my time. 

2. Spend more time with family.  They are understanding, but time flies and no one is getting younger.

3. Get stuck steady on my nutrient supplementation program that I've cobbled together.

4. Increase strength and flexibility prior to spring/summer growing season.   Because it's annual routine and gets harder each year to whip myself back into shape.

5. Start a new business officially.  Been sitting on something for a long while, among the pile of other half developed concepts.  

2015 lines up to be a breakout year for me, I think.   Absent stumbling too hard or running myself down too much.


----------



## eva2000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Need to dedicate more time to improving Centmin Mod LEMP web stack installer and get .08 release out of beta 

More money and less weight are the usual ones too


----------



## Francisco (Dec 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Getting rid of my sobriety problem.


"Aldryic doesn't get drunk, he just gets more Russian".

For me, it's to lose weight and actually try to have a social life. The weight part isn't hard, I have really bad eating habits. Lots of pop, candy, junk food, etc. I go for a good amount of walks (twice a day for 2KM - 5KM) so I'd burn the weight pretty quick.

As for the social life, I've not dated in probably 5 years by now just putting time behind the company. With us getting 2 more techs as well as a dedicated sales/marketing person, I think I can finally move to a 9-5 job as well as spend a lot more time doing stallion features.

Fran


----------



## drmike (Dec 24, 2014)

Francisco said:


> "Aldryic doesn't get drunk, he just gets more Russian".
> 
> 
> For me, it's to lose weight and actually try to have a social life. The weight part isn't hard, I have really bad eating habits. Lots of pop, candy, junk food, etc. I go for a good amount of walks (twice a day for 2KM - 5KM) so I'd burn the weight pretty quick.


Ald and the fine spirits 

I am trying to convert over to be a wine sipper.  But the kind with the gallon jug in the I'tal'yin neighborhood sort.   Good red table wines for the healthy benefits while still getting a glass or two down the old hatch.  Helps with health and at times I can benefit from the depressant effects that slow me down 1%.

The weight part is simple when you convert from bad eating to just more fresh foods.  Or take my nutrification route and live on powder drinks a few times a day with much smaller food intake.  Saves me a fortune on groceries.  Hell I eat a ton cause most food is nutrient deficient.  But when on my nutritification, I eat what I did when I was probably 5.   Goes from eating a large pizza in one sitting to a whopping 2 pieces.  My overeating at times has been the story of legends.  Gross mass eating.  At times for show, others for training and weight gain.

Looking forward to more development time into Stallion.  Think the direction and addon features launched in 2014 have been good wind in the sails.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> To increase my Gun Collection and lose additional weight.


Heck yeah! I'd buy more but I hardly have time to go to the range to enjoy the ones I do have... but damn, I may pick up a VZ2008 soon as I think that's going to be my next one... ahh!

And the weight thing, I hear ya. I've gotten soft around the edges over the past couple years. Time to fix that so I don't have to buy any new jeans, haha.



Nick said:


> 'merica.


Y'ger'damned right.



drmike said:


> You should start making your own at home.  Was doing that for a few years after I moved from big city and had local choices which are horrendous.  Lately fallen back to local choices (which are still horrendous).   Keeps tempting me to open a tiny pizza place just so I eat better and crush local yo-yo's and their sawdust cheese and who knows what in the dough.
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of making some cast iron skillet pizza in the oven actually. vpsBoard would do good to have more people cooking and sharing things that can be done while multi-tasking sysadmin tasks in a different room, haha.

Probably going to do a 2015 fitness challenge thing, seeing as several of us have mentioned goals in that department. My main goal is to not have to buy new jeans or shirts.

Good luck with your goals as well.



Francisco said:


> "Aldryic doesn't get drunk, he just gets more Russian".
> 
> 
> For me, it's to lose weight and actually try to have a social life. The weight part isn't hard, I have really bad eating habits. Lots of pop, candy, junk food, etc. I go for a good amount of walks (twice a day for 2KM - 5KM) so I'd burn the weight pretty quick.
> ...


I hear ya'. We'll probably do a vpsBoard fitness challenge. Count calories, show/discuss progress and challenges and what not. I used to walk daily as well but haven't so much lately unfortunately. =/

Also hear ya' on the social life... Good luck!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2014)

I know I am not a regular amongst you guys, so hopefully you don't mind a stranger having a post 

I am generally really really bad with resolutions to the point I have made none for the past few years, however, with the new year comes new plans:

1.Grow and make more use of veg in the garden, been at it for years but this year I will go for it properly and sell off excess.

2. Based on #1 I wouldn't mind looking into teaching others how to grow their own. I am a big upcycler, I am the annoying person diving through your skip or taking pallet wood from outside factories. From that I have a garden full of raised beds and pots, I want others to join in and make the most of their own food which isn't covered with or injected with some nasty stuff to keep it 'fresh' for three months! Would love to have my own nursery but the mortgage company are just not helping 

3. Become less anti-social (I don't think I am but others do, I think I am selectively-social!) and tolerate idiots for two or three more minutes longer than normal.

I could go on, but to be honest, three for me is a big thing.......lets see how it goes!

Happy new year to everyone, hope 2015 brings something good to you all, unless you are an ass, then I hope karma plants something up your behind.......too anti-social??


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2014)

fatboy said:


> I know I am not a regular amongst you guys, so hopefully you don't mind a stranger having a post
> 
> I am generally really really bad with resolutions to the point I have made none for the past few years, however, with the new year comes new plans:
> 
> ...


We have another addicted gardener   Welcome, good to see you again 

I am with you on #2.  I am still looking for the right farmstead or larger farm to call home.

More nerdfolk should try the gardening thing.  Get the exercise in, get some son, sort of have to care for some other living things.  It's therapy.

And yeah, gardening all depending can be a social activity.    

Hopefully, we hear more about your gardens and plans for the upcoming season.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2014)

Gardening is indeed a cracking stress reliever - I have a regular 9-5 that, without my garden and of course a good family, I would be in an institute at Her Majestys pleasure!

We are lucky to have a biggish garden (in UK town terms) and we have chickens as well. We practice square foot gardening and its paying off!

Glad its not only me with the living on the land dream.....one day!!


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah Square Foot gardening is something I do too.  My beds are due for replacement this next year.

I don't do chickens, but ducks instead.  Purely for pest control and driveby self composting.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 26, 2014)

Let's see: read more books, be more productive, try to save more money (lol, why not?), and perhaps begin exercising again. I'm not sure what else there is to do.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 27, 2014)

fatboy said:


> Glad its not only me with the living on the land dream.....one day!!


Oh man, you'd love the pomegranate orchard I managed a few years ago. 20 acres, we planted over 1,000 new pomegrante trees. Also had figs, plums, apricots and pears growing on the property. For gardening, we had 20, 16X4 foot garden beds with a drip system for starting seedlings (later dug to be watered on property irrigation but that took a couple attempts and a couple floodings to work properly... haha). Also had about 20 chickens, same amount of pidgeons, 40+ peacocks and since the property served as a wildlife refuge for migratory water fowl... in the winter time there would be thousands of geese and ducks. It was surreal. I'd still be out there today if it weren't for contract issues/disagreements that had me leaving a year later.

I've been meaning to get back into gardening again here, but living in city limits with limited backyard light and my odd work schedule that has me up and awake and alert mostly at night has left me not doing it. My dream though is to find some acreage out in the country that I can buy, and until I can build a homestead there use it for camping, gardening, and shooting range.

It is very rewarding to grow something from seed to edible food.

My life used to be a lot more fun and interesting. Now I'm just a desk drone praying for the day I can return to nature. 

Just look at this fucking place!











Chick coup in back ground!





Five ponds, all winter long these fuckers were everywhere!



We kept pigeons too!

Sorry for the thread hijack. I just had to live vicariously through my past for a moment. 

But yeah, getting outside and playing in the dirt and with animals again would be wonderful.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 27, 2014)

Holy Crap MannDude - you are right, I would love to have that!!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 27, 2014)

fatboy said:


> Holy Crap MannDude - you are right, I would love to have that!!


It was great! I'd love to find some land nearby that I can buy on contract to start building a future homestead! Really miss the feeling of coming inside after being outside all day. Now it's trying to go outside a couple times a week after being inside all day! Gah.


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It was great! I'd love to find some land nearby that I can buy on contract to start building a future homestead! Really miss the feeling of coming inside after being outside all day. Now it's trying to go outside a couple times a week after being inside all day! Gah.


I've been seriously considering buying some land and a cheap campervan and start building, gardening and hunting a lot more on. Problem always is, money. A small piece of land here isn't cheap unfortunately.


----------



## gxbfxvar (Dec 28, 2014)

I (like many others here, I assume) have way too many idle or underused virtual servers and web hosting accounts. I should either get rid of them or actually setup the services which I have planned to run on them.

In addition, I have spent this year playing with various Cortex-M0/3/4 ARM microcontrollers. I hope I find time to write some blog articles related to them.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Dec 28, 2014)

I guess for my new years resolution would to get away from this job that is killing me, working long hours for not enough pay and not getting even a thank you or a christmas bonus, well this year was even worst so time to get while the getting is good.


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 29, 2014)

Fix things. I screwed up a lot this year and I realize that. So I've brought on new staff, cleaned up things and am preparing for a restructuring of our nodes to increase the quality of our services.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 29, 2014)

Some honesty would be a good start.


----------



## Aurimas (Dec 30, 2014)

Buy a cat, start working out, learn rollerskating and read more books.


----------



## William (Dec 30, 2014)

You should not buy a cat, better adopt one.

I should probably smoke less, we'll see.


----------



## trewq (Dec 31, 2014)

Plan at one year+ trip around the world. If everything goes to plan I will be able to go within the next few years.

@MannDude I've always wondered how places like that actually make money. It looks to small to have enoguh of a turnover.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2014)

trewq said:


> @MannDude I've always wondered how places like that actually make money. It looks to small to have enoguh of a turnover.


The garden was just for fun, it wasn't an income garden and was mostly just for the few of us that lived on the property.

It was a 20 acre orchard and we planted well over 1,000 pomegranate trees. There was a good 20+ aged and fruiting ones already. The orchard itself, when I arrived, was neglected and my job was to help clean it up. It wasn't until I told the owner that his Pomegrantes are going to waste, they're awesome and just falling to the ground that we created a business. One mature tree produced on average about 400 fruit per tree. Whole Foods sales these for $3 a pop. That's $1,200~ per tree each year. Remember, we planted over 1,000 more. 

I got the fruit in with Whole Foods in the Vegas area but they wanted to pay us next to nothing, and the fruit they were selling was shipped in from Cali. I then developed an online marketplace where the fruit could be bought from us direct, cutting out the middle man. Also had plans to sell other things. Dried figs, for example, are expensive... same with apricots. The best tasting figs and apricots I've ever had grew on that orchard.

The owner actually doesn't live in state. The orchard was mainly used as a wildlife bird refuge and was purchased in the late 70's and later became a home for his elderly mother before she died. Over the years it was neglected to a degree and not kept very well. Now? Easily a million dollar a year business. After a year I was forced out because as a young and dumb idiot nothing was on paper and the path I layed out is being implemented to this day. I see that he is still using the site(s) I developed and according to Google Earth/Maps, I can see the trees we planted are doing good and that he's even expanded the operation by filling in one of the ponds with dirt and planting trees where there was once a pond for the birds.

So, I sort of got screwed out of all of that when my original job was to simply feed the birds and other animals, clear out willow trees growing along ditch lines and live in the house where his mother died and pick him up from the airport every other weekend and drop him back off 2 days later. But noo, I saw money growing on trees and made the mistake of starting a business without getting contracts signed. He was already very well off and wealthy, now he can be even more so.

Live and learn.


----------



## gordonrp (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine is simple, eat less, eat healthier!


----------



## Steven F (Jan 1, 2015)

gordonrp, on 01 Jan 2015 - 2:54 PM, said:



gordonrp said:


> Mine is simple, eat less, eat healthier!


What about: eat more, eat happier? 

My resolutions are all business related, really. Basically, our sales goals.


----------

